# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  مجلة ام الحضارات ..العدد الثاني يونيو 2008

## ابن طيبة

*العدد الثاني
يونيو 2008*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="7 80"]*كلمة العدد 
المصريون و حرفة الخلود


الانبهار هو اول طابع يصيبك عندما تشاهد اثار مصر القديمة ...فانت تقف مذهول النظر عندما تري وادي الملوك و ما يحويه من معابد شامخات .... و ما زال البعض منا يعتقد ان اهرامات الجيزة ان هي الا مقابر لملوك الاسرة الثالثة ....هذه نظرتنا لاثار قدماء المصريين ...انها تخلد موتاهم

الناظر الي القاهرة القديمة ...يري المساجد العظيمة تزين افق السماء ...عندها سوف يتيقن الناظر ان هذه المساجد تحفظ للقاهرة القديمة اركانها و تصون افقها ....و لكنه لن ينسي ان هذه المساجد ان هي الا مقابر عظيمة هي الاخري!!!؟؟؟... لا تجعل قولي هذا يصدمك و لكن تابع معي برحابة صدر....
لانك عندما تطالع تاريخ السلاطين المماليك العظام سوف يلفت نظرك ان السطور الاولي التي يوردها المؤرخ و يسجل منها اول ما قام به السلطان من اعمال ...انه شرع في بناء مسجد و في هذا المسجد يقيم مقبرة له

و قد ينهج السلطان طرقا بعيدة كل البعد عن شريعتنا الغراء في اقامة مسجده مثلما فعل السلطان مؤيد شيخ الحموي الذي سخر العمال و انتزع املاك الناس ليضمها الي ساحة مسجده ثم قام بنقل بوابة السلطان حسن ليضعها علي مسجده و ما تزال باقية حتي الان 
اما السلطان الغوري فقد بلغ به الجور مبلغه فاستولي علي اموال الناس و فك الواح الرخام من البيوت ليضعها في مسجده و قبته العظيمة التي بناها ليدفن فيها و لكنه قتل في موقعة مرج دابق علي يد العثمانيين و لم يعثر له علي جثة حتي الان ... تماما كالسلطان حسن الذي لم يدفن في مدرسته الهائلة العظيمة 
و يسجل ابن اياس في كتابه بدائع الزهور في وقائع الدهور تفاصيل ما قام به السلطان الغوري في سلب اموال الناس لبناء مسجده حتي تندر المصرييون فسموه (المسجد الحرام)) ....لاحظ هذه السخرية الضاربة في القدم و التي تميز شخصية هذا الشعب علي مر عصوره ...و دقها كالوشم في راسك 

اقول كان ما يحرك هؤلاء السلاطين و الحكام ذلك المضمون المصري القديم المعني بالخلود ... بالبقاء بعد الموت ...لم يكن الامر مقصورا علي سلاطين المماليك فقط و قدماء المصريين ... و لكن في العصر الحديث ايضا فها هو سعد زغلول دفن في مقبرة مهيبة كانت مخصصة لدفن المومياوات الفرعونية ...و بعد وفاة جمال عبدالناصر اتضح انه كان مساهما في جمعية تتوالي الاشراف علي بناء مسجد ضخم في كوبري القبة ...و فيه يرقد الان ...اما السادات فقد كان يخطط لبناء مقبرة ضخمة في قريته ميت ابو القوم ..و لكن القدر لم يمهله 

غير ان علاقة الشعب بمكانة الذين سعوا للخلود بهذه العمائر الضخمة معقدة للغاية ... و ربما كان مسجد الرفاعي هائل المعمار القائم في مواجهة القلعة ابلغ دليل علي ذلك...لقد شيد هذا المسجد بواسطة الاميرة خوشيار هانم والدة خديوي مصر و انفقت عليه اموالا جمة حتي يجييء محاكيا و مواجها لمدرسة السلطان حسن  .. و لقد دفن في هذا المسجد الخديوي اسماعيل و الخديوي توفيق و الملك فاروق و عدد اخر من ملوك اسرة محمد علي ...كما دفن فيه مؤخرا شاه ايران


مقبرة الملك فاروق بداخل مسجد الرفاعي

مقبرة شاه ايران بداخل مسجد الرفاعي
و مع ذلك فانك لن تلقي فردا واحدا من الشعب بكل فئاته و انتمائاته يمضي ليشعل شمعة واحدة فوق اضرحتهم او يتصدق علي ارواحهم او يتوقف حتي ليقرا الفاتحة علي ارواحهم...ابدا ... انما يقف الجميع و يا لا الذهول عند قبر متواضع لا تكاد تلحظه لرجل فقير يقع في مدخل المسجد و بعد اجتياز المدخل الشاهق الارتفاع ...انه سيدي احمد الرفاعي الذي نسب المسجد كله اليه ...و هو ليس الرفاعي المتصوف المشهور و شيخ الطريقة المعروفة فهذا الاخير ضريحه في بغداد ....اما هذا الذي نتحدث عنه فهو مجرد رجل فقير درويش ...لا نعرف له نسب...او اصل ...كان بلا ماوي ..اتخذ له مكانا بالقرب من المسجد الهائل الذي بنته الاميرة ..و عتقد فيه الناس و قصدوه للتبرك به ..و عندما مات دفن في المسجد الكبير ...و ربما وافق اصحابه بقصد البركة ايضا...


قبر سيدي الرفاعي
اقول شيئا  فشيئا اصبح ضريح الرجل الفقير هو المركز و الملجا و الملاذ ...هو الذي يقف امامه الناس لقراءة الفاتحة و هو الذي يحتفلون بمولده كل عام ....و اصبح له مريدين و طريقة و اتباع و سدنة!!!... و رويدا رويدا نسي الناس مسجد الاميرة ليصبح مسجد سيدي الرفاعي ...فكأن مسعي خوشيار هانم ذهب ادراج الرياح و كانها لم تبن المسجد الا ليكون تابعا لهذا الفقير المجهول ....سبحان الله

و لنقس علي ذلك كل الاضرحة الفخمة و العمائر الضخمة التي بناها الحكام لانفسهم في القاهرة و غيرها من مدن مصر العامرة ....لن تجد الشعب يحتفل بمولد الامير قوصون او الامير شيخون العمري او سعيد السعداء و لا حتي الظاهر بيبرس الذي حولته المخيلة الشعبية الي بطل ملحمي ....و لكنك ستجد الموالد تقام و الاحتفلات تذهب و السعي يتم في اتجاه نفر من الفقراء الصالحين الذين ارتبط الناس بهم ...و خلد ذكرهم

اريد اي منكم ان يذهب ذات مساء الي حواري الجمالية و ازقتها ليري بنفسه شمعات صغار يهتز لهيب زبالاتها الواهية فوق ضريح بسيط يعلوه غطاء اخضر مهلل مليء بالرقع ...و لا تجعل الدموع تنساب من عينك فانك لست في حضرة ولي او علامة او شيخ كبير القدر ...بل انت في حضرة قبر لمجهول قدره الناس علي مر الزمن فاصبح اشهر عندهم من الامير او الملك او الوزير او الرئيس


انه يا سادة الضمير الجماعي الحي ...المتصل ...و الذاكرة التاريخية الشعبية التي لا تنسي و التي تعرف و تميز و تصنف و تعرف الجبابرة و الطغاة من اولياء الله
انه الشعب الذي يخلد من يحب رغم انف الجميع 
و لتكن عبرة للجميع
اليس لهذا يكتب التاريخ

*[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="7 80"]*صورة العدد*


*باب زويلة
شعار محافظة القاهرة*[/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]القيراط الخامس و العشرون


اذا اردت ان تعرف المصري في صراحته و شباب تاريخه قبل ان تنقله قرون الظلم من التصريح الي التلميح فاقرا قصة الفلاح الفصيح في الادب الفرعوني لتسمعه يرفع صوته و يجأر بالشكوي من كبار موظفي الدولة 

و لكن مع مرور الايام علم الظالمون هذا الشعب الحذر و صون اللسان و فرضوا عليه ممارسة السخرية المستترة فما عرفت و الله شعبا في مثل قدرته علي التندر بالحكام و في مهارته التلاعب بالالفاظ و لكن الكيل قد يطفح احيانا فاذا بالشعب المصري يرفع صوته بالهجاء الصريح:
باشا يا باشا يا وش القملة
من قال لك تعمل دي العملة
او "" ايش حايجيلك من تفليسي يا برديس"" او يا رب يا متجلي اهلك العثمانلي
كانت هذه لغة شعب مسالم فيلسوف يتكلم معظم وقته بالكنايةو ينادي علي سلعته بصور شعرية "ياللي طاب و طلب الاكال يا بيض اليمام يا ناعم"



و اتصور الشعب المصري في الريف كما هو اليوم و كما سيكون غدا و بعد غد : ينظر الي المدينة كانها مالكته و صاحبة الحق الاول فيه لا ينازعها حقها و كانه لم يخلق الا ليغذي المدينة بقمحه و فوله وعدسه و بصله و لبنه 
و كما ان الشعب المصري القديم اعتقد بان ملوكه من صلب الارباب فقد رضي باهل المدينة كابناء عمومة و لو من بعيد للالهة! ...



اخشي ان اكون قد تعديت حدودي في هذا التعقيب ... انما اردت ان نعرف و لو مرة واحدة ماذا كان حظ الشعب المصري من ثروة بلاده علي طول تاريخه .. و لقد عثرت لك علي حسبة بسيطة من صدر الدولة المملوكية في عهد السلطان المنصور حسام الدين لاجين في اواخر القرن السابع الهجري و تقول هذه الحسبة بان الروك الحسامي قسم مصر الي اربعة و عشرين قيراطا اربعة للسلطان و عشرة للامراء و الاطلاقات و عشرة للجند 

هل تحسنون الجمع؟ اظن اننا لا نخطيء في الحاصل هنا فهو اربعة و عشرون قيراطا .... تري اين نصيب شعب مصر هنا؟
احفظ هذه الحسبة فانها لم تجيء من برما و انما نقلتها عن ابن اياس و يمكن الاطمئنان الي انها طبقت علي طول التاريخ المصري من عهد مينا حتي الان فلنقل حتي بيع اراضي الدائرة السنية في اواخر القرن التاسع عشر و قرارات التاميم في القرن العشرين ....بل دعوني اتطاول ...و لاتحمل تبعة تطاولي و اقول بيع اراضي الدولة و الساحل الشمالي و القطاع العام في القرن الحادي و العشرين 



و قد تتغير ارقام المعادلة ...يعدلها الوالي او الملك او السلطان او الرئيس ...و قد يدخل في الحسبة الباشا العثماني ...و الباب العالي ...و الاستراتيجوس الروماني ...و الخواجات و ديوان الخديوي ....و لكنها تظل معادلة صحيحة طرفها الثاني لا يتغير فهو اربعة و عشرون قيراطا 

و لكن اين نصيب الشعب المصري من هذه المعادلة ؟...لا عليك اذا اضفت اليها س ... و ما دام المصري ياكل و لو من خشاش الارض و يلبس و لو هدمة زرقاء و يشرب الماء و لو بطينة من نهر قال عنه المستكشف الكبير حايد ابن عمران انه راه بعينيه التي في راسه ينبع من الجنة !!!!!؟ ...فلابد ان يكون للمصري نصيب من خير بلاده خارجا عن الاربعة و عشرين قيراطا رمزنا لها بحرف السين 
ثم توصلنا بعد جهد جهيد و الاستعانة بالالة الحاسبة و برامج الكمبيوتر الي معرفة مقدار س هذه و التي هي تخص نصيب الشعب المصري من الاربعة و عشرين قيراط و اليكم البيان :
كان اهلنا حتي قريب من الزمان يجيبوننا علي سؤالنا الساذج " لماذا اختص الله الخواجات بكل الخير و الجمال و ...و ...و؟
كانت جدتي تقول لي و كانت في نظري احكم الحكماء :لهم الدنيا و لنا الاخرة

هل عرفتم نصيب الشعب المصري من خيرات ارضه و نيله و شمسه و ثرواته المعدنية و غير المعدنية و شواطئه الساحلية الشمالية منها و الشرقية ؟
انه يا سادة القيراط الخامس و العشرون !!!!!
و مكانه هناك ...انظروا الي الاعلي ... انه في مملكة السماء!
عند رب الاراضين السبع و السموات السبع  [/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]ظاهرة فلكية تكشف لغز ابي الهول



ظاهرة فلكية جديدة لفتت انظار رجال الاثار في مصر فقد اتضح ان الشمس تشرق و تغرب علي وجه ابي الهول يومي 21 مارس و 21 سبتمبر من كل عام و ذلك علي غرار تعامد الشمس علي وجه رمسيس الثاني في معبد ابي سمبل يومي عيد ميلاده و تتويجه علي العرش في 22 فبراير و 23 اكتوبر
و يقول علماء الاثار ان اسباب هذه الظاهرة غير معروفة حتي الان ...و لكنها تثبت خطا نظرية علماء الاثار عندما اكدوا ان تمثال ابي الهول نحته الفنان المصري القديم عندما وجد صخرة ضخمة بالمصادفة فحولها الي تمثال لتجميل المنطقة بين هرمي خوفو و خفرع!!



و تجيء الظاهرة الفلكية الجديدة لتؤكد وجود سبب فلكي و ديني لنحت التمثال في هذا الموقع تحديدا و ان ابا الهول كان الها للشمس يشرق و يغرب بين افقي خوفو و خفرع ...و هذه الظاهرة الجديدة مثيرة و تستحق المزيد من الدراسة ... و تؤكد التفوق العلمي الهائل للمصري القديم. و اخذت اصوات تتعالي مطالبة بتنظيم احتفال سياحي كبير امام ابي الهول لمشاهدة شروق الشمس علي وجهه يومي 21 مارس و 21 سبتمبر من كل عام 

ابو الهول عجيبة من العجائب التي خلفها الدهر علي ارض مصر ...اثار دهشة الناس في العالم القديم ..و الحديث .. ففي القديم كان مهبطا لوحي الخيال الخصب و معينا فياضا للقصص و الاساطير فهو ما يزال في تصور كثير من الناس لغز الدهر و سره الغامض ...راه الاغريق فافتتنوا به و الصقوا به اسما لا يتصل به من قريب او بعيد



فهذا الاسم سفنكس ما هو الا اسم لماردة معروفة في الاساطير الاغريقية تتمثل في هيئة كائن نصفه الاعلي نصف امراة و نصفه الاسفل نصف سبع لذلك اطلق الاغريق علي ابي الهول هذا الاسم للتشابه بينه و بين الماردة الاغريقية في التكوين

اما ابو الهول فقد كان اسمه ((شبس عنخ)) اي ((مانح الحياة)) و الواقع ان ذلك الاسم الاغريقي قد البس تمثال ابي الهول ثوبا حالكا من الغموض ...و ما زال التمثال حتي يومنا هذا محاطا بسياج من السر الرهيب
و قد استطاع الفنان المصري القديم ان يخرج ذلك الاثر البديع الذي يمثل هيبة الفرعون و جلاله و دعوني اقول ان القدم و العظمة و جمال الفن قد اجتمعت كلها في ذلك الاثر الخالد  ...اذ اجتمع كل اولئك في شيء واحد كان من شانه ان يؤثر في نفوس الناس و ان يهز عواطفهم و ان يجد في قلوبهم اكرم منزلة و ارفع مكانة ...فما كاد الزمن يصل بالناس الي ايام الاسرة الثامنة عشر حتي بدا التاريخ يسجل اقبال الناس علي ذلك الاثر الخالد يقدسونه و يتخيلون فيه رمز الاله الشمس المعروف ((حور صاحب الافق ))



و علي احد اصابع مخلبي ابي الهول كتب شخص باللغة اليونانية
(فقد هلكوا ايضا..
و هذه الجدران في طيبة بنتها الحوريات
و لكن جداري لا يخشي الحروب
انه لا يعرف التعرض لهجمات الحرب او يعرف الانتحاب
انها تجد مسرتها دائما في الاعياد و الموائد
و في الغناء الجماعي للشباب الذين ياتون من كل مكانط
اننا نسمع نغمات الناي لا نفير الحروب
و الدم الذي يروي الارض انما هو دم ثيران الاضاحي
و ليس من اعناق الرجال
ان ما نتزين به هو ثيلب الاعياد لا اسلحة الحرب
و لا نحمل في ايدينا السيف
و لكن كاس الاخوة
و خلال ساعات الليل كلها
عندما تشتعل القرابين
نغني الاناشيد للاله حورماخيس (ابي الهول)
و نزين رؤسنا باكاليل الزهور[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]ليلة سقوط غرناطة



هناك مدن لها تاريخ، ولكن غرناطة هي التاريخ نفسه، بقعة زكية من الأرض. أخذت من ثمرة الرمان لونها واسمها، وكانت شاهدًا على أفول حلم وبعث حلم جديد. إنها آخر الممالك التي سقطت من الأندلس القديم. بعد أن ظلت تقاوم وحدها أكثر من مائة عام. قال عنها الشاعر الإسباني لوركا: (إن غرناطة تقف على جبلها وحيدة منعزلة. ليس لها بحر ولا نهر، لا منفذ لها إلا من أعلى. حيث السماء والنجوم). لقد هجرها أهلها من المسلمين، وهدمت مساجدهم، وحرموا من إقامة الشعائر فيها لمدة 500 عام. ولكن صوت الله عاد يرتفع من جديد من فوق تلالها



و قبل ان نخوض في غمار قصتنا عن سقوط الاندلس دعونا نقرأ معا رائعة من روائع نزار قباني ينتحب فيها سقوط غرناطة و ضياع الاندلس

أحزان في الأندلس

كتبتِ لي يا غاليه.. 
كتبتِ تسألينَ عن إسبانيه 
عن طارقٍ، يفتحُ باسم الله دنيا ثانيه.. 
عن عقبة بن نافعٍ 
يزرع شتلَ نخلةٍ.. 
في قلبِ كلِّ رابيه.. 
سألتِ عن أميةٍ.. 
سألتِ عن أميرها معاويه.. 
عن السرايا الزاهيه 
تحملُ من دمشقَ.. في ركابِها 
حضارةً وعافيه.. 
لم يبقَ في إسبانيه 
منّا، ومن عصورنا الثمانيه 
غيرُ الذي يبقى من الخمرِ، 
بجوف الآنيه.. 
وأعينٍ كبيرةٍ.. كبيرةٍ 
ما زال في سوادها ينامُ ليلُ الباديه.. 
لم يبقَ من قرطبةٍ 
سوى دموعُ المئذناتِ الباكيه 
سوى عبيرِ الورود، والنارنج والأضاليه.. 
لم يبق من ولاّدةٍ ومن حكايا حُبها.. 
قافيةٌ ولا بقايا قافيه.. 
لم يبقَ من غرناطةٍ 
ومن بني الأحمر.. إلا ما يقول الراويه 
وغيرُ "لا غالبَ إلا الله" 
تلقاك في كلِّ زاويه.. 
لم يبقَ إلا قصرُهم 
كامرأةٍ من الرخام  .. 
تعيشُ –لا زالت- على 
قصَّةِ حُبٍّ ماضيه.. 
مضت قرونٌ خمسةٌ 
مذ رحلَ "الخليفةُ الصغيرُ" عن إسبانيه 
ولم تزل أحقادنا الصغيره.. 
كما هيَه.. 
ولم تزل عقليةُ العشيره 
في دمنا كما هيه 
حوارُنا اليوميُّ بالخناجرِ.. 
أفكارُنا أشبهُ بالأظافرِ 
مَضت قرونٌ خمسةٌ 
ولا تزال لفظةُ العروبه.. 
كزهرةٍ حزينةٍ في آنيه.. 
كطفلةٍ جائعةٍ وعاريه 
نصلبُها على جدارِ الحقدِ والكراهيه.. 
مَضت قرونٌ خمسةُ.. يا غاليه 
كأننا.. نخرجُ هذا اليومَ من إسبانيه.. 

امتطى ابو عبدالله الصغير صهوة فرسه مولياً ظهره لقصر الحمراء الشهير في يوم بارد من ايام يناير 1492م. علت وجه أبي عبدالله سحابة كثيرة من الحزن وخيم على الركب الصغير صمت طويل ينبئ عما يكتنف قلوب هذا الركب من غم شديد. سار ابو عبدالله تتبعه امه وبعض من اهله وصحبه في ذلك الطريق الملتوي الطويل الذي يمر بين شعاب غرناطه وجبالها متجهاً إلى منفاه ليفارق غرناطة إلى الابد.
كانت الشمس قد آذنت بالغروب واخذت تعكس باشعتها الذهبية على جدران قصر الحمراء لتكسي حجارته بصبغة حمراء باهتة فتضفي عليه سحراً وجاذبية.
توقف أبو عبدالله قليلاً عند تلة صغيرة تُشرف على وادي غرناطة المكتظ ببيوته البيضاء ليلقي نظرة وداع اخيرة على مدينته الحزينة التي يتوسطها قصره الشهير.. تسارعت في ذهن أبي عبدالله ذكريات الصبا وأيامه الجميلة التي قضاها في صالات وأروقة هذا القصر وفي حدائقه الفناء الواسعة كان ابو عبدالله يعرف ان تلك الوقفة سوف تكون الاخيرة وان تلك النظرة ستكون النهائية اذ ليس يأمل ابداً بأن يرى مدينته المحبوبة ثانية، تمنى ابو عبدالله لو تطول تلك الوقفة لعله يستطيع ان يملأ عينيه بتلك  المناظر الساحرة التي تثير في نفسه ذكريات الصبا، إلاّ ان الحزن الذي يعتصر قلبه سرعان ما استحوذ على عينيه وإذا بهما تنهمران دمعاً ساخناً حاول جاهداً ان يخفيه عن نظرات امه الحادة التي عاجلته بلسانها الذرب.
إبك مثل النساء ملكاً مضاعاً***لم تحافظ عليه مثل الرجال
نسيت عائشة الام انها كانت سبباً هاماً لسقوط غرناطة اخر معقل للاسلام في الديار الاندلسية بسبب غيرتها وتسلطها على ولدها أبي عبدالله واحابيل مكرها التي كانت تنسج شباكه في غرف القصر وصالاته.
وهكذا غادر ابو عبدالله آخر سلاطين بني الاحمر غرناطة تاركاً اهلها المسلمين لرحمة الاسبان الذين لم تعرف الرحمة يوماً إلى قلوبهم سبيلاً، ولتبدأ مرحلة بائسة طويلة مليئة بالاحزان والدموع، متسربلة بالدماء.. وليسدل الستار اخيراً على الاسلام في الاندلس بعد بضعة قرون من السنين.
كان رحيل أبي عبدالله آخر ملوك بني الاحمر بداية النهاية للحكم الاسلامي في تلك البقاع 


إحراق الكتب العربية العلمية من هواة الدومينيكان النصارى في الأندلس

وثيقة انجليزية تكشف كيفية سقوط غرناطة
كشف الدكتور خوسيه غوميث سولينيو في المؤتمر الثامن عشر للغة والادب والمجتمع الاسباني الذي اختتم اخيرا في مدينة مالقة، جنوب اسبانيا، عن عثوره على وثيقة انجليزية تؤكد ان سقوط غرناطة الاسلامية والحصار الذي عانت منه المدينة «كان اكثر شراسة مما هو معروف حتى الان».
ومؤلف وثيقة «سقوط غرناطة» - بحسب جريدة الشرق الأوسط- شخص انجليزي متخصص بقوانين الكنيسة ويدعى ويليام ويدمونهام، وكان احد المدعوين لحضور الصلاة والاحتفال في كنيسة سان بابلو بمناسبة سقوط غرناطة الاسلامية.
وتتحدث الوثيقة عن حجم الاسلحة التي كانت بحوزة الغرناطيين ومدى الترف والابهة التي تميزت بها القصور الغرناطية والبلاط الملكي، واثر الحصار الذي فرضته القوات الاسبانية على اهالي مدينة غرناطة، حتى اضطرهم الى أكل الكلاب والقطط، ويخلص الى ان العرب دفعوا ثمنا باهظا للغاية بسقوط آخر جوهرة لهم في اوروبا.
ويذكر المؤلف ان عدد القوات التي حاصرت غرناطة كان اكبر بكثير من عدد القوات الغرناطية، مخالفا بذلك الرواية المتواترة من ان جيش غرناطة كان كبيرا، وتضيف الوثيقة ان «اهالي غرناطة مروا بمعاناة قاسية خلال اعوام الحصار، وقامت القوات الاسبانية بتحطيم وحرق الحقول المجاورة للمدينة، ما تسبب في مجاعة رهيبة بين سكان غرناطة، ولهذا السبب اكلوا الخيول والكلاب والقطط».
وتتعرض الوثيقة ايضا للكنوز الهائلة التي حصل عليها الاسبان بعد الفتح «ففي مسجد غرناطة كان هناك 300 مصباح من الذهب والفضة.. وعثر ملك اسبانيا على كميات هائلة من الذهب وبها بنى الكنيسة مكان المسجد».


دخول إيزابيلا وفرديناند إلى غرناطة عشية سقوطها

ويذكر المؤلف الانجليزي ان «الملك فرناندو لم يسمح للمسلمين الا بما يستطيع كل واحد منهم ان يحمله على ظهره من حاجات، ما عدا الذهب والفضة والسلاح»، ولهذا فان الجيش الاسباني وجد عند دخوله المدينة الآلاف من الاسلحة من سيوف ودروع ومناجيق.
ويشير الدكتور غوميث سولينيو الى ان الوثيقة تذكر ان افتتاح غرناطة تم عام 1491، والصحيح هو 1492، والسبب هو ان السنة الجديدة لدى الانجليز كان تبدأ في 25 مارس (آذار) وليس الاول من شهر يناير (كانون الثاني).
ويختتم الدكتور غوميث سولينيو بحثه حول تبعات سقوط غرناطة فيقول ان انهيار الحكم العربي في هذه المدينة كان له صدى كبير وواسع جدا ليس فقط في اسبانيا وانما في كل اوروبا، فأقيمت الصلوات في العديد من المناطق.

ما كان أحد يظن أن شمس الإسلام التي أشرقت على أرض الأندلس ستغرب عنها يومًا، وأن كلمات الأذان الصادح من فوق قامات المآذن ستتحول إلى أصوات أجراس من فوق أعواد الكنائس، وما كان أحد يتصور أن ستغيب عن الأندلس حلقات العلم، ودروس الحديث والفقه في جوانب المساجد، وأن الأرض التي امتلأت جنباتها شعرًا ونثرًا عربيًا ستصبح غريبة الوجه واللسان.. ولكن هذا ما كان.
سقطت ممالك الاندلس الواحدة تلو الاخرى وظلت مملكة غرناطة التي قامت في رقعة صغيرة سنة (629 ه = 1232م) على يد "محمد بن يوسف بن نصر (ابن الأحمر)، وضمت ثلاث ولايات كبيرة هي ما بقي من أرض الأندلس للمسلمين: "غرناطة" في الوسط، وفيها العاصمة غرناطة، وولايات المرية في الشرق، وولاية مالقة في الغرب والجنوب، وامتدت حدودها حتى بلغت شاطئ البحر المتوسط ومضيق جبل طارق.
وتتابع على مملكة غرناطة اثنان وعشرون أميرًا في أكثر من قرنين ونصف من الزمان، واستطاعت في ثبات عجيب أن تستمر رغم صغرها وقلة عدد سكانها، وأن تواجه ببسالة محاولات أسبانيا لالتهامها -على ما بين الدولتين من بون شاسع في القوة والعدد، والإمكانيات والمدد- وأن تقيم بين ربوعها حضارة حافلة بأرقى نظم الحياة المادية والأدبية.
اتحدت أسبانيا النصرانية باتحاد مملكتي أراجون وقشتالة، وذلك بزواج الملكة "إيزابيلا" ملكة قشتالة من "فرديناند الخامس" ملك أراجون سنة (884 ه = 1479م)، واتحدت إرادتهما على غزو مملكة غرناطة والقضاء على الأمة الأندلسية المسلمة، وساعدهما على ذلك اشتعال الصراعات الأسرية والحروب بين أبناء البيت الحاكم في غرناطة، وتفرق كلمتهم، وتوقد نار التعصب في قلبي الملكين الكاثوليكيين.
تدفقت جيوش الملكين المتحدين على مملكة غرناطة، ونجحا في الاستيلاء على مالقة أمنع ثغور الأندلس في (شعبان 892 ه = أغسطس 1487م) ثم على وادي آش والمنكب والمرية في أواخر سنة (894 ه = 1489م) ثم على بسطة في (المحرم 895 ه= ديسمبر 1489م)، ولم يبق من معاقل الإسلام التي لم تسقط سوى مدينة غرناطة.أراجون وقشتالة
في أوائل (صفر 895 ه= 1490م) أرسل الملكان الكاثوليكيان إلى أبي عبد الله الصغير أمير غرناطة سفارة يطلبان فيها تسليم مدينة "الحمراء" مقر الملك والحكم، وأن يبقى مقيمًا في غرناطة في طاعتهما وتحت حمايتهما، أو أن يُقْطِعاه أي مدينة أخرى من مدن الأندلس يختار الإقامة فيها، وأن يمداه بمال وفير.
وكان جواب أبي عبد الله عدم الاستجابة لمطلب الملكين، وقام بجمع كبار رجال دولته، فأيدوا موقفه، وأعلنوا عزمهم الراسخ على الدفاع عن مدينتهم ودينهم ما وسعهم الجهد والطاقة، واشتعلت الحرب بين المسلمين والأسبان خلال سنة (895 ه = 1490م)، في عدة معارك واسترد المسلمون عدة حصون، ثم توقفت الحرب لمجيء الشتاء.
حصار غرناطة
أيقن ملك قشتالة أنه لا بد من الاستيلاء على غرناطة حتى تستتب له الأمور في المناطق الإسلامية؛ فهي لا تزال تبث روح الجهاد في نفوس المسلمين، وتحيي الأمل في نجاح المقاومة، فخرج على رأس جيش جرار يبلغ خمسين ألف مقاتل من الفرسان والمشاة، ومزود بالأسلحة والعتاد واتجه إلى غرناطة، وضرب حصارًا شديدًا حولها في (12 جمادى الآخرة 896 ه = 23 من إبريل 1491) وأتلف الحقول القريبة منها، ليمنع عنها المؤن والغذاء، وقطع كل اتصال لها بالخارج سواء من البر أو البحر، ورابطت السفن الأسبانية في مضيق جبل طارق على مقربة من الثغور الجنوبية لتمنع وصول أي إمداد من مسلمي الشمال الأفريقي.
لم تستسلم غرناطة ورجالها البواسل للحصار الغاشم؛ فهي لا تملك أمام الجيوش الحرارة التي تموج كالبحر الزاخر سوى الشجاعة والإقدام، فكان المسلمون يخرجون لقتال العدو المحاصر يهاجمونه ويسببون له خسائر كبيرة، ولبثت المدينة عدة أشهر تعاني شدائد الحصار وهي صابرة محتسبة، حتى دخل الشتاء ونزلت الثلوج، واشتد بالناس الجوع والبلاء، وقلت المؤن، ودب اليأس إلى قلوب الناس جميعًا، وعند ذلك لم يجد أبو عبد الله مفرًا من بحث الأمر، فدعا مجلسًا من كبار الجند والفقهاء والأعيان وتبحاثوا ما هم فيه من ضيق وحرج، وأن المؤن أوشكت على النفاد، وأنه لم يعد للناس من طاقة للدفاع، واتفق الجميع على التسليم، وضاعت في هذا الجو المتخاذل أصوات الداعين إلى الصمود والثبات، ومقاومة المعتدي حتى الموت.
مصرع غرناطة
أرسل أبو عبد الله الصغير قائده "أبا القاسم عبد الله" إلى معسكر الملكين للمفاوضة في شروط التسليم، واستمرت المفاوضات بضعة أسابيع، وانتهى الفريقان إلى وضع معاهدة للتسليم وافق عليها الملكان، ووقعت في (21 من المحرم 897 ه= 25 من نوفمبر 1491م).
وتضمنت المعاهدة شروطًا عديدة بلغت 56 مادة خلاصتها: أن يتعهد ملك غرناطة بتسليم المدينة إلى الملكين الكاثوليكيين خلال ستين يومًا من بدء توقيع المعاهدة، وأن يُطلق سراح الأسرى من الطرفين دون فدية، وأن يؤمّن المسلمون في أنفسهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم، وأن يحتفظوا بشرائهم وقضاتهم، وأن يتمتعوا بحرية إقامة شعائرهم من صلاة وصوم، وأن تبقى المساجد حرمًا مصونة، وألا يدخل نصراني مسجدًا أو دار مسلم، وألا يُولّى على المسلمين نصراني أو يهودي، وأن يعبر إلى "أفريقيا" من شاء من المسلمين في سفن يقدمها ملك النصارى في ظرف ثلاثة أعوام.


تعميد نساء المسلمين جبراً بعد سقوط غرناطة

غير أن هذه العهود لم تكن في الواقع -حسبما أيدت الحوادث فيما بعد- سوى ستار للغدر والخيانة؛ فقد تم نقض كل هذه الشروط، وأُجبر المسلمون بعد سقوط غرناطة على الهجرة خارج البلاد والتنصر.[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

[frame="7 80"]*المعبد القائم في اخر العالم



يقوم معبد فيلة علي جزيرة و لكن لم يعد قائما علي جزيرة فيلة الان كما كان سابقا ..فحين بني السد العالي في ستينيات القرن الماضي بفضل جهود رجال مثل حراجي الجط ارتفع منسوب المياه خلف خزان اسوان و كاد المركز القديم لعبادة ايزيس ان يغوص تحت الماء.

و لا يعني هذا ان المشاكل بدات في ذلك الوقت فالخزان القديم كان قد اوصل منسوب الماء الي مفصل قدم المعبد فحين بني خزان اسوان ما بين عامي 1898 و 1902 كون خلف السد بحيرة طولها 150 كيلو مترا و قد ادت الاحتجاجات من عدة جهات ذات نفوذ الي اجبار السلطات البريطانية انذاك (التي كانت تحتل مصر في هذا العهد) ان توقف العمل في المشروع قبل ان يبلغ منسوب المياه اعلي مستوي و ذلك للحفاظ علي معبد فيلة المقدس و قد علق ونستون تشرشل علي هذا التنازل بتشككه الساخر المعتاد اذ قال: "ان تقديم 150 مليون قدم مكعب من الماء قربانا لحتحور من حكماء الغرب لهو اكثر الاضاحي في التاريخ قسوة و شرا و غفلة فعلي الدولة المصرية ان تعاني و يتضور الشعب جوعا و ذلك لكي يسعد الاساتذة و يجد السياح شيئا يحفرون عليه اسمائهم"



و في النهاية تغلب راي تشرشل و تم تكملة السد و ارتفع منسوب المياه و اصبح معبد ايزيس الذي كان يقوم يوما ما امنا فوق شلال النيل الاول صار يفيض عليه الماء كل عام من ديسمبر الي مارس و لا يستطيع حينها احد زيارته الا في قارب بمجاديف عبر كشك تراجان حتي باحته المركزية ...لكن ذلك التاثير لم يكن سلبيا من كافة النواحي حيث حمي احجار المعبد من نحت و تعرية رمال الصحراء 

الا ان السد العالي كان شيئا اخر تماما و حين ظهر جليا ان الجزيرة تتعرض لخطر الغرق تصاعد نداء دولي بانقاذها مع اثار اخري لا تقدر بثمن من الموت غرقا و بمساعدة اليونسكو بدات اخيرا مهمة انقاذ و لكن قبل ان يصل الماء لعمق اقدام ايزيس و تم فك المعبد بجهود شاقة و مخلصة ثم اعيد تجميعه علي جزيرة اجليكا علي بعد 500 متر من مأواه القديم و هي مهمة اشتملت علي نقل 40 الف حجر يزن الواحد منها 20 الف طن 



و جزيرة فيلة ليست معبد واحدا بل عدة معابد فبالاضافة الي ضريح ايزيس هناك ايضا معابد لحتحور الذي يمثل بعض صفات حورس و ارنسنوبيس صاحبة ايزيس الطيبة و هناك معبد صغير لامحتب مهندس زوسر المعماري الذي صار لاحقا اول رجل من عامة المصريين يرفع الي مقام الالهة 

هنا مكان كانما توقف فيه الزمن مثلما حدث في قصر الحواديت الذي نام اهله مائة عام فالنقوش قليلة البروز علي الجدران و الرسوم المعقدة المتداخلة علي السقوف و الوان تيجان الاعمدة مازالت طازجة و تماما كما كانت في البدء تلك التيجان فائقة الروعة هي من قديم الزمان عجيبة زوار مصر و مصدر سعادتهم تراها و كانها قدت الان من الصخر

ان فيلة تقوم حيث تنتهي مصر القديمة حيث منبع الدنيا و حيث منبع النيل و كان اخر مكان في مصر تتلي فيه صلوات العبادات القديمة* [/frame]

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]المفاجاة الاستراتيجية في حرب اكتوبر 1973
الحلقة الثانية

تشكيل حكومة اعداد الدولة للحرب



دعي الرئيس السادات د/محمد عبدالقادر حاتم وزير الاعلام في اوائل عام 1973 لمقابلته و افضي اليه انه يفكر في اتخاذ قرار الحرب لاسترداد الارض المغتصبة و قال ان الكثيرين سيشككون في هذا الامر الا اني داد فيه و هذا قدري ة استطرد السادات قائلا: انه سيحتاج للتفرغ التام حتي يتشني له مباشرة مهام قيادة القوات المسلحة و الاعداد العسكري الي جانب مهام السياسة الخارجية و ابلغ السادات دكتور عبدالقادر حاتم باختياره له ليكون رئيس الحكومة المكلفة باعداد الدولة للحرب بل و يكون مسئولا دستوريا عن هذه المهمة امامه و امام مجلس الشعب ...و طلب منه عدم الرد الا بعد 48 ساعة



خرج عبدالقادر حاتم من عند السادات و استشار العديد من اصدقائه و كانت كل اراءهم و نصائحهم له هي الا يقبل هذا التكليف و ان يعتذر للسادات و برر بعضهم ذلك بان اسرائيل هي ولاية من الولايات الامريكية فهل يمكن ان ننتصر علي الولايات المتحدة الامريكية !!!
هل انتصرنا علي اسرائيل في 48
هل انتصرنا علي اسرائيل في 67
و كذلك وصلت اسرائيل الي قناة السويس عام56 بمعاونة اصدقائها في العدوان الثلاثي بريطانيا و فرنسا

و رغم كل تلك الاراء قبل عبدالقادر حاتم المنصب و اعلن السادات تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة و بدات دولة الحرب 
و في بيان قصير القاه حاتم امام الحكومة الجديدة بدا حاتم مشوار سيسجله التاريخ و جاء في هذا البيان ..ان السيد الرئيس يعتبر ان استرداد الحق و الارض المغتصبة هو قدره و انني اقول معه انه قدرنا جميعا حكومة و شعبا بل قدر الامة العربية كلها
و اختتم البيان بقوله تعالي (كتب عليكم القتال و هو كره لكم و عسي ان تكرهوا شيئا و هو خير لكم )صدق الله العظيم



و بدا الاعداد للمفاجاة الاستراتيجية

تبدا المفاجاة الاستراتيجية زمنيا منذ اتخاذ قرار الاعداد للحرب و البدء في تنفيذه و تمتد حتي البدء الفعلي للاعمال العسكرية

تختص المفاجاة الاستراتيجية بجعل مسالة الاعداد للحرب في اطار من السرية الكاملة عن طريق تنفيذ عملية واسعة من الخداع و التضليل المعلوماتي بحبث يتسني تجهيز القدرات الذاتية لتكون في وضع يؤهلها للحرب و تحقيق النصر اعتمادا علي امتلاك عنصري المبادأة و المفاجأة
و في المقابل تعمل عملية الخداع و التضليل علي ايجاد حالة من الاسترخاء او بالاصح التخدير لدي العدو طوال فترة الاعداد للحرب بحيث تكتمل الاستعدادات دون ان يعرف العدو شيئا عنها

مصر و العالم قبيل حرب التحرير و الكرامة

كانت مصر تمر بحالة احباط و ياس و البلاد العربية و كان السبب هزيمة 67 و انتشرت الاشاعات و النكت تبين مدي شدة حالة الياس هذه و من اسباب هذا الاحباط..اننا كنا نتفاخر باننا اقوي قوة في منطقة الشرق الاوسط و ان باستطاعتنا تدمير اسرائيل و تلقينها درسا لن تنساه اذا ما فكرت في تهديد اي بلد عربي و الجميع بلا استثناء اخذوا يهولون من قواتنا و قدراتنا و امكانياتنا و في الوقت نفسه يهونون و يسخرون من قوة و قدرة اسرائيل و عندما بدات حرب 67 اخذ اعلامنا يتخلي عن الحقيقة و الصدق و فقد مصداقيته بالاخبار الكاذبة و اذا بالعالم كله بعد ان سمع الانتصارات العظيمة الكاذبة التي اذاعتها اذاعتنا فجاة يسمع الحقيقة المرة و الهزيمة الكبري فكانت هذه الاخبار زلزالا هز الامة العربية كلها

علي الجانب الاسرائيلي كان الغرور و الصلف هما الوجه الوحيد للسلوك الاسرائيلي و الولايات المتحدة اعلنت التزامها بالدفاع عن و حماية اسرائيل و منذ فترة رئاسة نيكسون الاولي اي منذ عام 68 بدات شحنات الاسلحة الامريكية المتجهة الي اسرائيل تزيد عاما بعد عام و تعهدت الولايات المتحدة لاسرائيل بتاييدها و مساندتها سياسيا و اقتصاديا و اعلاميا و عسكريا

عناصر تنفيذ خطة الاعلام التي حققت المفاجاة الاستراتيجية

1- وضع هدف استراتيجي له شروط سريه للغاية لتحقيقه
و يقصد بالهدف الاستراتيجي هنا قرار الحرب و سرية تحقيقه لا تنبع من وجود او عدم وجود نية للحرب فظروف ما بعد 1967 تقود الي طريق واحد هو الحرب و لكن السرية تكون في الاعداد لهذه الحرب من ناحية و اقناع اسرائيل بعدم قدرتنا علي الحرب من ناحية ثانية
2- وضع هدف مخادع لتحويل الانظار اليه بعيدا عن الهدف الاستراتيجي
و يقصد بالهدف المخادع هنا اقناع اسرائيل و العالم باقتناعاتنا او بالاحري بتسليمنا ان لا سبيل امامنا سوي التسوية السلمية و تكثيف الانشطة التي تخدم هذا الهدف فمثلا اشاعة ان مصر تريد تحرير الارض المحتلة و ليس العدوان علي اسرائيل و هي عبارة تجد في الغرب صدي افضل من الاستعداد للحرب
3- التحكم المركزي و السرية التامة و السيطرة علي المعلومات
الصادرة عن مصر و ذلك من خلال المركزية المطلقة بحيث لا يذاع او ينشر اي خبر او تصريح او مقال او معلومة ما الا بموافقة الرقابة عليها و الرقابة هنا في يد شخص واحد هو المسئول عن تنفيذ خطة المفاجاة الاستراتيجية و هذا ما حدث بالفعل
4- ايجاد منطقة من الظلام المعلوماتي لدي اسرائيل
و ذلك من خلال اضفاء كامل السرية و الغموض علي انباء او احداث معينة بحيث لا يتم معرفة اي شيء عنها او معرفة ما حدث فيها او تفسير حدوثها في هذا التوقيت الامر الذي يخلق منطقة من الظلام المعلوماتي في الصورة الاستخباراتية التي تكونها اسرائيل عنا و في بعض الاحيان اضفاء السرية علي احداث معينة بهدف جذب اسرائيل الي الاهتمام بها اكثر مما يجب و استغلال ذلك لابعادها عن احداث اخري
5-استخدام اساليب الخداع و التمويه الاعلامي
فعلي سبيل المثال كان التركيز علي معلومات بعينها و تضخيمها و في المقابل التهوين من شان معلومات اخري و في بعض الاحيان تقديم معلومات متناقضة و تقديرات متعارضة و دفع اسرائيل للانشغال بتفسيرها و كان يتم استخدام المعلومات المضللة و تسريب اخبار معينة و الاعتماد علي مصادر متعددة و اماكن مختلفة لممارسة عملية الخداع و التمويه فعلي سبيل المثال كان يتم اصدار معلومات عن مصر من القاهرة و من اماكن اخري كبعض العواصم العربية بل و الاوربية او من خلال مسئولي بعض الدول الذين يتظاهرون بالصداقة لنا في حين انهم يبغون التعرف علي نوايانا لابلاغ اسرائيل
6- المتابعة المستمرة لمعرفة تاثير اساليب الخداع و التمويه علي العدو
و ذلك من خلال متابعة المعلومات و التصريحات الصادرة من او عن اسرائيل فيما يتعلق بالانباء و المعلومات التي استخدمت في اعمال الخداع و التمويه و تحديد مدي ما حققته من نجاح او فشل و مراجعة هذه الاساليب اولا باول و ابتكار اساليب جديدة بسيطة او معقدة استنادا الي تجارب و نتائج الاساليب القائمة
7-استخدام اساليب الحرب النفسية
و كانت الوسيلة في ذلك الاذاعة العبرية التي انشئت لهذا الغرض و كان بثها من القاهرة ناطقة بالعبرية دون ان يعرف احد وجودها و تستهدف الشعب الاسرائيلي خاصة شريحة الشباب منه و كانت الرسالة الاعلامية للاذاعة العبرية تقول : ان الحرب اثم كبير حرمته الاديان المختلفة و ان السبب فيما يحدث في الشرق الاوسط ليس بسبب العرب و ليس بسبب الشعب الاسرائيلي بل بسبب قلة من المسئولين و القيادات الاسرائيلية التي تري في استمرار حالة الحرب وضعا معززا لمكانتها حتي لو كان ذلك علي حساب دماء الابرياء و قادة اسرائيل منذ بن جوريون حتي جولدا مائير عددهم قليل و هدفهم البقاء في الحكم
و من ثم ان الاوان للعيش في سلام و التنديد بالحرب و قد نجحت هذه الاشاعة العبرية في ايجاد شريحة ليست بالقليلة من المستمعين الاسرائيليين و كانت تذيع احدث الموسيقي و الاغاني التي يحب سماعها الشباب
و علي الجانب الاخر كانت الاذاعة العبرية تغذي مشاعر الغرور لدي الاسرائيليين و لا تهاجم الاذاعة الشعب الاسرائيلي و لا اليهودية و انما تهاجم الصهيونية و كذلك تصرفات القادة و جر الشعب الاسرائيلي و العرب للحرب

نلتقي في الحلقة الثالثة 
في العدد الثالث من المجلة[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]لغز الحاكم بامر الله



تولي الحاكم بامر الله الحكم خلفا لوالده العزيز و لقد استغل المغاربة صغر سن الحاكم الذي بويع بالخلافة و هو في الحادية عشرة من عمره ففرضوا علي الحاكم ان يعين شيخهم ابي محمد بن عمار الوزارة و اصبح بذلك الحاكم الفعلي للبلاد و حدثت صولات و جولات بين المغاربة و الترك استطاع الترك في نهايتها ان يعينوا وصيا علي الحاكم هو ابو الفتوح برجوان و ينهو وزارة ابو محمد بن عمار 

و ظل برجوان هذا مطلق اليد في الحكم حتي قتله الحاكم بعد اربعة سنوات من توليه الحكم و كان الحاكم قد ارسل له من يقول له ((ان الوزغة "اي الحية الصغيرة" و كان برجوان قد اطلق هذا الاسم علي الحاكم قد صارت تنينا كبيرا ))
و بعد مقتل برجوان باشر الحاكم بنفسه امور البلاد و العباد رغم حداثة سنه -خمسة عشرة عاما- و كانت له اهداف اب يكون الخليفة المثالي في الخلق و الحكم مما جعل سيرته فريدة في زمانها و اتهمه بعض المؤرخين بالشذوذ و عدم اتزان الفكر و نعتوا عهده بالقسوة و كثرة سفك الدماء و ذلك رغم زهده و تقشفه الذي ظهر في رفضه للنعيم الذي تركه له ابوه و جده اذ اخر من قصره جماعاة من حظاياه و اعتق سائر مماليكه من الاناث و الذكور كما اخذ من والدته و اخوته و خواصه املاكهن و عقارهن 

كذلك ابطل ما كان يستعمله الخلفاء الفاطميون من ثياب مترفة غالية الثمن و لبس الملابس الخشنة من الصوف و انتعل حذاء معدني في رجليه و كان لون ثيابه الباض ثم اصبح السواد 
و صار يركب خيله من غير زينة او ابهة بل بدل جياده بالحمير فصار يركب الحمير مخالفا عادة ابائه الاولين 
و نهي عن تقبيل الارض بين يديه و كذا تقبيل يديه و الانحناء بالسجود الي الارض و قد اعتبر ذلك كله من صنيع الروم و امر بالا يصلي احد عليه في مكاتباته كما جرت به العادة من قبل

و الحق ان كل هذه الامور قد قلبت الاوضاع المتعارف عليها في عصره مما جعله في نظر بعض المؤرخين ملتاث العقل غير متزن التفكير خاصة و قد لجا الي استخدام القتل كوسيلة من وسائل الحكم لسحق كل من يشك في ولائه و لاصلاح اعوجاج الدولة بعد ان فسدت شئونها مما جعل اسمه يخيف اي شخص و شبهوه بالاسد الضاري الذي يطلب فريسة 
و قد ساعد علي ذلك ان منظره كان رهيبا فعيناه واسعتان اذا نظر الي انسان ارتعد منه لعظم هيبته و كان صوته جهيرا مخوفا حتي قيل ان عدد من قتلهم بلغوا العشرة الاف انسان و ارجعوا ذلك الي انه كان يعبد كوكبي زحل و المريخ و لا سيما ان الاخير يرمز للحرب و انه كان يسفك الدماء تقربا لهما

و جدير بالذكر ان معظم من قتلهم الحاكم لم يكونوا من ضعفاء الناس و انما من اكابر رجال الدولة مما يؤكد ان القتل عنده لم يكن الا وسيلة من وسائل الحكم و يبدو ان سياسته هذه قد اثمرت بدليل ان الناس اصبحوا في عهده امنين علي اموالهم فكان التجار يتركون حوانيتهم مفتوحة و لا يخافون عليها

كذلك اخذ الحاكم الذي كان الدين يملك عليه كل حواسه علي عاتقه ان يقوم بالحسبة فكان يصدر عدة اوامر من وقت لاخر بمنع تناول بعض الماكولات التي كان يترتب عليها مضار صحية و امراض في عصره فمنع الناس من اكل الملوخية و الجرجير و القرع 
و قد اثارت هذه القرارات سخرية عدد من المؤرخين فرموه باضطراب الذهن كما فسرها البعض علي انها تعصب مذهبي اذ قيل ان الملوخية كانت محببة لدي معاوية و الجرجير كان ينسب  ادخاله في الطعام للسيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها 

و اكثر ما اثار الجدل حول شخصية الحاكم هو تصرفاته ازاء شرب الخمر اذ منع شربه و صنعه و تتبع السكاري و امر بتقطيع كروم الجيزة و ديس العنب في الطرقات تحت ارجل البقر و غرق بعضه في النيل كما كسر جرار العسل و دنانها 

كذلك وضع حدا لسفور النساء منعا للفتنة مما يدل علي حمية نادرة لا تقف عند نسائه و انما اشتمل ايضا نساء رعاياه الا ان اعداءه شوهوا حقيقة تصرفه نحو النساء و ارجعوها الي عقدة نفسية 
و لم يحارب الحاكم سفور النساء مرة واحدة بل تدرج في ذلك فقد منعهم من الخروج ليلا و من تتبع الجنازات و عندما لم يرتدعن اصدار اوامره بمنعهن من الخروج نهائيا و لضمان تنفيذ ذلك امر صانعي الخف (الحذاء) بعدم صنع الاخفاف للنساء و لقد استمر هذا المنع سبع سنوات و لم يسمح طوال تلك السنوات الا بخروج القابلة او الغاسلة او المراة الراغبة في السفر

و من الاشياء التي اخذت علي الحاكم موقفه من اهل الذمة حيث الزم اهل الزمة بالتميز عن المسلمين بعلامات خاصة عرفت بالغيار و ذلك بوضع اشرطة سوداء حول اوساطهم و لبس العمائم السود علي رؤوسهم و في خطوة لاحقة جعل القبط يحملون الصليب و اليهود يحملون الخشب و الزمهم بركوب البغال و الحمير كما امرهم ان يتميزوا في الحمامات عن المسلمين ثم افرد لهم حمامات خاصة و لكن اهل الذمة نزعوا الغيار و تشبهوا بالمسلمين حتي لا يعرفوا مما اثار غضب الحاكم عليهم و اتخذ نحوهم قوانين صارمة لم تعرف من قبل 

كانت اول قوانينه الزام النصاري بحمل صلبان ثقيلة طولها ذراع و نصف (115سم) تقريبا و زنتها خمسة ارطال (كيلويين و ربع الكيلو ) بعد ان كان طولها شبرا في اول عهده و ختمها بالرصاص 
اما اليهود فجعلهم يرتدون الزنار و يحملون الخشب الثقيل 
كذلك منع النصاري من تقديم النبيذ في قرابينهم و امر الناس بان يمحوا الصلبان المرسومة علي ايديهم و سواعدهم و قام بهدم الكنائس و البيع و الاديرة في مصر و صادر املاكها كما اصدر امرا لوليه علي القدس يامره بهدم كنيسة القيامة جاء فيه ((امر الامامة بهدم قمامة فاجعل سماءها ارضا و طولها عرضا)) و لكن المؤرخين للاسف لم يذكروا في كتبهم ان وراء ذلك هو قيام ملك الروم بهدم جامع القسطنطينية
و في السنة الاخيرة من حكم الحاكم عدل كل هذه الشروط و اكتفي من اهل الذمة بلبس الغيار ثم امر باعادة بناء ما تهدم من الكنائس و رد اوقافها و اعاد بناء كنيسة القيامة 

 و من الاشياء التي رمي بها الحاكم ايضا ادعاؤه الالوهية و كان سبب ذلك ان رجلا فارسيا كان يدعي الحسن بن حيدرة الفرغاني المعروف بالاخرم غلا في ذات الحاكم و اعتبره المعبود و دعا الي ابطال نبوة محمد صلي الله عليه و سلم و اسقط اسم الله و اسم النبي و اعتبر التنزيل و التاويل و التشريع خرافات و قشورا و دخل الجامع في خمسين رجلا علي القاضي ابن ابي العوام و اخذوا اموال الناس و ثيابهم و سلموه رقعة ليقراها علي الناس بدات باسم الحاكم الرحمن الرحيم فرفع القاضي صوته منكرا و هجم الناس علي الاخرم و قتلوا اصحابه و هرب الاخرم و قيل قتل 

كذلك ظهر مدعي اخر اسمه محمد بن اسماعيل لقب بالدرزي التي لا يعرف لها اصل و كان الحاكم قد قربه في اول الامر حتي عرف بغلام الحاكم و كان القادة و العلماء يقفون علي بابه و لا ينقضي لهم شغل الا علي يده 
و كان الدرزي هذا يؤمن بالتجسيم و يري ان روح ادم جاءت سيدنا علي رضي الله عنه و ان روح علي انتقلت الي ابي الحاكم ثم انتقلت الي الحاكم في اخر الامر ! و دعا الناس الي ان يعتقدوا ان الحاكم الاله الذي صنع العوالم و الف كتابا شبهه بالقران الكريم و اسماه الدستور و قد جعل الدرزي له اتباعا عرفوا بالدرزية (الدروز الان في لبنان و سوريا) بلغ عددهم وقتها ستة عشرة الفا و كانوا ياتون امورا مبتذلة مثل تلطيخ المصاحف و تمزيقها و قد اختلفت الروايات في نهاية هذا الدرزي ...فقيل انه قتل علي يد الاتراك و هو في موكب الحاكم لانه نصح الحاكم بسلب القابهم التي كانوا يتباهون بها ...و قيل انه هرب الي الشام و نشر دعوته فيها و الراي الغالب انه قتل في احدي المعارك

و الحق يقال ان الحاكم لم يدع الالوهية قط و ذلك بالاعتماد علي اوثق المصادر التاريخية ...فضلا عن انه لم يصلنا نص واحد يشير الي ان الحاكم نفسه قال انه هو الاله بل عظم الامر عليه لتجاسرهم علي هذه الدعوي بالوهيته
و ينتهي تاريخ الحاكم بقول فيه شك من كل من قرات لهم من مؤرخي الدولة الفاطمية سواء كان ابن تغري او المقريزي او غيرهم ..اذا يقولون ان الحاكم لربما قتل في عام 411 هجريا لانه منح ولاية العهد لابن عمه عبدالرحيم ابن الياس و لم يعطها لابنه علي مما دعا اخته ست الملك للتدخل و التخلص من الحاكم بمساعدة الشيعة الاسماعيلية

انتهت قصة الحاكم كما قراتها في العشرات من الكتب و يبقي لي تعليق واحد 
لم يدع الحاكم الالوهية
و لم ياتي ما هو غريب اللهم اوامره الغريبة بتحريم بعض الماكولات
اما موقفه من اقباط مصر فاري ان له ما يبرره ردا علي ما كان يحدث وقتها بالمسلمين في القسطنطينية      
و يظل موت الحاكم لغزا حتي الان اين مات؟ .... و كيف مات ؟ ..... و ما سبب موته؟[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]قبل ان تحكم تعلم كيف تحكم

كان من المحتم علي جميع الامراء من ابناء الملك مصر القديمة ان يتلقوا العلم علي ايدي كبار المعلمين و الحكماء كما يتحتم عليهم ايضا ان يمارسوا الرياضة و الفروسية و التدريب العسكري 

و الي جانب تعلمهم مباديء الحساب و العلوم و الفلك و الطب ...الخ من العلوم الاخري التي برع فيها قدماء المصريين و لكن كان الاهم من ذلك تلقينهم اسس التراث المصري في الحكمة و الفلسفة و قواعد الاخلاق و السلوكيات الطيبة الرفيعة

و من العادات السياسية التي كانت سائدة في مصر القديمة اشراك ولي العهد في حكم البلاد بطريقة مباشرة حيث كان ولي العهد يكلف بقيادة الجيش او قيادة الحملات العسكرية ضد المتمردين او المعتدين الاجانب ..او يكلف باداء بعض السلطات التنفيذية الخاصة بالملك ..او يقوم بالاشراف علي المحاكم (بيوت العدل) او اداء بغض المراسم و الطقوس الدينية في المعابد نيابة عن والده 

و لقد كان الملوك يحرصون علي تلقين ابنائهم المثل العليا التي يجب ان يتحلي بها الملوك في حكم الرعية و لحسن الحظ فقد وثلت الينا عدة برديات تتضمن النصائح و التعاليم التي لقنها بعض الملوك لابنائهم الذين تولوا حكم البلاد بعدهم

و من اشهر هذه الوثائق السياسية بردية محفوظة بمتحف ليننجراد تتضمن مجموعة من النصائح و التعاليم التي وجهها احد ملوك الاسرة العاشرة لولي عهده المسمي ((مري كارع)) الذي تولي الحكم من بعده ...و يقول فيها :
((عليك ان تتحلي بالفضائل حتب يثبت عرشك علي الارض ...كن عادلا مثل اجدادك من الملوك السابقين .. و لا تجرد احدا من املاكه ... و لا تطرد موظفا من عمله ..و لا تغدر بزميل تلقي العلم معك ...و هديء من روع الباكي ...و حقق فيما يقوله الشاكي .. و لا تظلم يتيما او ارملة .. و لا تكن فظا بل كن رحيم القلب ...و اجعل هدفك حب الناس لك ... فمسئولية الحكم ثقيلة ... و ارفع من شان الجيل الجديد ... فالبلاد ملاْي بالشبان المدربين ...و اجعل من هؤلاء الشبان اتباعك فامنحهم الممتلكات و هبهم الحقول و القطعان ...و لا ترفع من شان ابن العظيم علي ابن الوضيع بل اتخذ لنفسك الرجل بحسب كفاءته ...و اعطي للموظفين حقوقهم و اجعلهم لا يحتاجون لشيء لان الرجل المحتاج ينحاز الي الشخص الذي يحمل في يده رشوة ...و كن محايدا في حكمك بين الناس فالكل متساوون ...و الملك ذو العقل المحايد يفلح حاله و يصبح محترما داخل القصر و خارجه ...و اعلم ان الله يري كل شيء ...و ان فضيلة الرجل المساقيم احب عنده من ثور يقدمه الرجل الظالم قربانا ...و عليك ان تقيم آثارا باقية لانها تجعل اسم صانعها باقيا للزمن))
يا الله هلا اعدتم قراءة هذه الوصايا مرة اخري...هلا تعمقتم في معانيها و تاملتم مفرداتها ... و الله رب العرش العظيم انها لدستور لو عمل به حكامنا الان لتغير حالنا غير الحال و لاصبحنا من اعظم الامم 
اتدرون لما نحن الان متاخرون ... متخلفون ...
اعيدو قراة النص
انتهي درس اجدادنا لنا يا سادة[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]هارون الرشيد المفتري عليه

هذا عينة مما قيل عن هارون في كتب المؤرخين
كان يتعاطي الخمر ..و يسكر مع الندماء ...عربيد لا يفيق ...و افاضوا في الحديث عن وصف مجالس اللهو و المجون التي كانت تعقد في قصره الي طلوع الشمس ..حتي التصقت قصة الف ليلة و ليلة بحياة الرشيد

و لان الله لا يرضي ان تسود مقولة السوء فلقد تصدي الكثير من ائمة المؤرخين المسلمين لهذه التلفيقات في كتبهم

يروي ابن خلدون بعد ان ذكر حديث المفترين علي الرشيد فيقول 
"و اين هذا من حاله و قيامه بما يجب لمنصب الخلافة من الدين و العدالة و ما كان عليه من صحبة العلماء و الاولياء و محاورته للفضيل بن عياض و ابن السماك و العمري و مكاتبته لسفيان الثوري -رحمهم الله جميعا- و بكاؤه من مواعظهم و دعاؤه بمكة في طوافه و ما كان عليه من المحافظة علي اوقات الصلاة و شهود صلاة الصبح لاول وقتها 
ثم يقول : حكي الطبري و غيره انه كان يصلي في كل يوم مائة ركعة نافلة و كان يغزو عاما و يحج عاما

اما ابن الاثير فمما يؤسف لانه انه لم يعمل عقله فيما يكتب اذا اخذ يروي المفتريات عن الرشيد و كانها حقائق ثابتة لا شك فيها ثم بعد ذلك و في نفس الصفحات يروي عن فضائله و محاسنه فنجده في اخر ما سطره عن الرشيد يقول : 
" حج الرشيد مرة فدخل الكعبة فراه بعض الجبة و هو واقف علي اطراف اصابعه يقول: يا من يملك حوائج السائلين و يعلم ضمير الصامتين ان لكل مسالة منك ردا حاضرا و جوابا عتيدا و لكل صامت منك علم محيط ناطق بمواعيدك الصادقة و اياديك الفاضلة و رحمتك الواسعة صل علي محمد و علي ال محمد و اغفر لنا ذنوبنا و كفر عنا سيئاتنا ..يا من لاتضره الذنوب و لا تخفي عليه العيوب و لا تنقصه مغفرة الخطايا يا من كبس الارض علي الماء و سد الهواء بالسماء و اختار لنفسه احسن الاسماء صل علي محمد و علي ال محمد و كن لي في جميع اموري يا من خشعت له الاصوات بجميع اللغات يسالونك الحاجات ان من حاجتي اليك ان تغفر لي ذنوبي اذا توفيتني و صرت في لحدي و تفرق عني اهلي و ولدي ..اللهم لك الحمد حمدا يفضل كل الحمد كفضلك علي جميع خلقك اللهم صلي علي محمد و علي ال محمد صلاة تكون له رضي و صل عليه صلاة تكون له ذخرا و اجزه عنا الجزاء الاوفي اللهم احينا سعدا و توفنا شهدا و اجعلنا سعداء مرزوقين و لا تجعلنا اشقياء محرومين"

اما كان اجدي بان الاثير و الطبري ان يتفكرا مائة مرة فيما روياه عن الرشيد من افتراءات عندما قراءا هذا الدعاه  الم يكن اجدي بهما ان يتحققا من الروايات الفاسدا و هما يضربا مثلا في كتبهما عن رقة عواطف الرشيد و طهارة قلبه و سرعة تاثره بالوعظ الديني و ذكر الاخرة فيقولا :
"قال محمد بن منصور البغدادي : لما حبس الرشيد ابا العتاهية -الشاعر المعروف- جعل عليه عينا ياتيه بما يقول فراه يوما قد كتب علي حائط السجن هذين البيتين :
اما و الله ان الظلم لوم   و ما زال المسيء هو المظلوم
الي ديان يوم الدين نمضي   و عند الله تجتمع الخصوم
فاخبر الرشيد بذلك فبكي الرشيد و احضر ابا العتاهية و افرج عنه و اعطاه الف دينار

و من المتناقضات العجيبة التي حفلت بها كتب التاريخ ما ذكره ابن طباطبا الشيعي في كتابه "الفخري في الاداب السلطانية" حيث قال :
"ان الرشيد لما اراد ان يقتل جعفر بن يحيي البرمكي ارسل اليه مسرورا الخادم ليقتله فلما دخل مسرور علي جعفر و اخبره بامر الرشيد وقع علي قدميه و قال له عاود امير المؤمنين فان الشراب قد حمله علي ذلك"
و هذا القول واضح الدلالة علي ان الرشيد كان يشرب الخمر
و لكننا نري بعد ذلك بصفحة واحدة قولا اخر لابن طباطبا يناقض قوله السابق حيث قال "ان الرشيد كان قد اقام الحد علي ابنه المامون في جارية وجد معها او في خمر شربه"
فانظروا معي كيف يبيح الرشيد لنفسه شرب الخمر ثم يقيم الحد علي ابنه في شربها؟
اليس هذا تناقض يجعلنا لا نعلم ما هو الصادق و ما هو الكاذب في هذه المرويات

و لقد قرات كتاب فجر الاسلام للمرحوم احمد امين و لقد تناول تاريخ الرشيد محاولا ان يوفق بين الروايات التي تصفه بالخلاعة و الجون و تلك التي تصفه بالزهد و الورع فاراد ان يجمع بين المتناقضات و لم يرد ان يكذب احدا من رواة السوء او المتحدثين بالخير فقال: ان الرشيد كان ذا شخصية مزدوجة بحيث يمكن ان يجمع بين الشيء وضده في وقت واحد فبينما نراه يصلي الصلاة في اوقاتها يمكن ان نراه يعيش في المواخير و يرتكب الموبقات ... فلم تمنعه الطاعة من مزاولة المعصية و هو قول مردود عليه فعلي فرض التسليم بازدواج الشخصية فلابد من وجود دليل قطعي يحملنا علي التماس الجمع بين امرين متناقضين

اطلت في الحديث عن الرشيد لبشاعة التهم الموجهة اليه و تسليط الاضواء عليه من زاوية افتعال مجونه و فسقه و انحلال المجتمع في عصره حتي لا يدع المتخرصون للمسلمين مجالا للفخر بعصرهم الذهبي الذي بلغ في ظل تعاليم الاسلام اي قمة وصلتها امة في تاريخ البشرية كلها

و يغلب علي الظن ان الذي تولي كبر هذا الدس في حياة الرشيد هم جماعة الشيعة الذين كانوا حريصين علي تلويث الشخصيات العظيمة من العباسيين حتي يتقربوا الي العلويين و ال البيت
كما ان هناك طائفة اخري من الشعوبيين الفرس الذين اصابتهم نكبة البرامكة بالحرمان من النفوذ و العطاء فاخذوا يتقولون علي الرشيد ما لم يقله و ينسبون اليه ما لم يفعله من الامور التي تطمس محاسنه من صفحات التاريخ

و دعوني انقل لكم بعذ من زهد الرشيد و ورعه و ايمانه:
1- شهادة الفضيل ابن عياض لهارون الرشيد:
تلك شهادة عالم ناسك من اهل الورع و التقوي قد نقلها ابو المحاسن في كتابه النجوم الزاهرة حيث قال:
"قال عبدالرازق بن همام كنت يوما مع الفضيل بن عياض بمكة فمر هارون الرشيد فقال الفضيل: الناس يكرهون هذا و ما في الارض اعز عليً منه "لومات لرايت امورا عظيمة"

1- كراهيته لعلماء الكلام:
لقد كان لشدة تمسكه بالدين يكره المراء و الجدل فيه و يقول :"ان الجدال في الدين شيء لا فائدة فيه ..و بالاحري لا ثواب فيه" 
يقول ابن كثير انه روي للرشيد في مجلسه حديث عن النبي صلي الله عليه و سلم فاعترض عم الرشيد علي ذلك الحديث فغضب الرشيد و امر بالسيف ليقتل عمه و قال لعمه اتعترض علي الحديث و تشفع الناس في عمه فامر بسجنه و لم يطلقه حتي اعترف بخطئه و استغفر ربه و تاب

و سمع رجلا يقول بخلق القران فاحضره و ساله عما قيل عنه فاعترف الرجل برايه في القران بانه مخلوق فضرب عنقه في الحال

و وصل به الامر الي وضع العلماء الذين عرفوا بالجدل في السجن حتي لا ينشروا البلبلة و التردد في المسائل الدينية بين البسطاء من الناس 


قيل انه كان في طريقه للحج قرب الكوفة فوجد شخص يدعي بهلول المجنون و كان هذا البهلول راكبا قصبة (عصا) و هو يعدو بها و الصبيان من خلفه يطاردونه فقال :من ذاك؟ قالوا بهلول المجنون  قال اشتهي ان اراه فاتوني به غير مروع فجاءوه به فقال السلام عليك يا بهلول قال عليك السلام يا امير المؤمنين قال كنت اليك بالاشتياق قال بهلول لكن لم اشتق اليك قال عظني قال و بم اعظك؟ هذه قصورهم و تلك قبورهم قال احسنت فزدني قال يا امير المؤمنين من يرزقه الله مالا و جمالا فعف جماله و واسي من ماله كتب في ديوان الابرار فظن الرشيد انه يريد شئا فقال قد امرنا ان يقضي دينك قال بهلول كلا لا تقض دينا بدين اردد الحق لاهله و اقض دين نفسك من نفسك قال الرشيد فانا قد امرنا ان يجري عليك قال بهلول يا امير المؤمنين اتظن ان الله يعطيك و ينساني ؟؟ ثم تركه و عدا علي قصبته لااكضا

روي الاصمعي فقال : دخلت يوما علي الرشيد فوجدته يقرا ورقة و يبكي فلما راني قال : اجلس فجلست قال ارايتني ابكي؟ قلت نعم قال اما و الله لو كان لامر الدنيا ما رايت هذا ثم رمي الي بالقرطاس فاذا فيه شعر لابي العتاهية في الزهد:
هل انت معتبر بمن خليت   فيه غداة مضي عساكره
و بمن اذل الموت مصرعه    فتبرات منه عشائره
اين الملوك؟و اين غيرهم؟   صاروا مصيرا انت صائره
نل ما بدا لك ان تنال من  الدنيا فان الموت اخره
ثم قال : كاني و الله اخاطب بذلك من دون الناس[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]كلمة لابد منها

اود ان انوه بانه لا فضل لي في هذه المجلة الا ان رسمت خطتها و نظمت ابوابها تبعا لانفعالاتي الشخصية بتاريخ بلادي و تركيز فكري فترات طويلة في احقاب هذا التاريخ 
و الحق اني منذ زمن طويل اطمع في وضع كتاب او مجلة علي هامش التاريخ اصور فيه الحياة المصرية منذ نشاتها صورة صادقة لما اختلجت به نفسي منذ تيقظ فيً الشعور و الادراك 
لست مؤرخا لا بالفكر و لا بالمهنة و ان كنت غير مجرد تماما من الاحساس بالتاريخ اعتمدت في كتابة هذه المجلة علي الخلجات الروحية و علي ما طالعت من كتب الاولين و الاخرين في تاريخ بلادي و علي القليل الذي عشته من ذلك التاريخ و في صفحات غير قليلة من هذا العدد استعرت نصوصا كاملة بل صفحات كاملة من مؤرخين مصريين في القرون الوسطي و في القرنين الماضيين و استعنت بكتب كاملة نقلت عنها ما نقلت و لم احدث فيها الا تعديلات بسيطة لا يستشعرها القاريء 
ليس من قبيل افتعال التواضع اذن ان اقول في نهاية العدد الثاني و ما سبقه من اعداد و ما سيليه من المجلة بان لا فضل لي في وضعها و ازعم ان دوري كان اشبه بدور المخرج الذي لا يكتب القصة و لا يستخلص السيناريو و لا يضع الحوار و لا يصمم الديكور و لا يبنيه و لا يمثل و لا يصور انما يستخدم كل ما تضعه حرفة السنيما و صناعتها بين يديه من ممكنات ليجمع ذلك في صورة تتجلي في ذهنه اولا و قد ينجح في تنفيذ الصورة الذهنية و قد يفشل
و انا هنا ادعو الله ان اكون من الناجحين بفضله[/frame]*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*[frame="7 80"]انتظرونا
 في العدد الثالث
 يوليو 2008

محاكم التفتيش 
قضية نسب الفاطميين
التاريخ الاسود للجهادية في مصر
زيارة لاقدم مركب عثر عليه الانسان
35 قرنا و اللصوص تتعقب هذا الملك
هيرودوت كان مخدوعا
قبيلة الدوغون
مصر قبيل الفتح العربي (موجز تاريخ القبط)
الحرفيون المصريون يبنون حضارة بني عثمان[/frame]*

----------


## قلب مصر

أستاذي الجليل ابن طيبة  :f: 
لي من الزمن ثلاث ساعات أقرأ بشغف وبنهم افتقدته منذ زمن ، بالفعل جلست أمام مجلة أم الحضارات أقرأ ونسيت ما حولى من العالم ووجدتنى التهم المشاركات واحدة تلو الآخرى واستمتع بكل كلمة أقرأها 
ما بين هارون الرشيد للحاكم بأمر الله ، ما بين سقوط غرناطة لمفاجآة اكتوبر الإستراتيجية ، ما بين مسجد الرفاعي لبوابة زويلة ، ما كل هذه العظمة التاريخية التي نحياها

وسأبدأ معك من المشاركة التالية نقاش جميل حول هذه المجلة الرائعة
لن أشكرك أخى الكريم فكلمات الشكر تضيع هباءا بين طيات هذه المجلة التي ستبقى دائما رمزا حقيقيا ودليلا دامغا لحب هذا الوطن الذي نذوب فيه
تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك 
 :f2:

----------


## قلب مصر

> [frame="7 80"]*كلمة العدد 
> المصريون و حرفة الخلود
> 
> 
> الانبهار هو اول طابع يصيبك عندما تشاهد اثار مصر القديمة ...فانت تقف مذهول النظر عندما تري وادي الملوك و ما يحويه من معابد شامخات .... و ما زال البعض منا يعتقد ان اهرامات الجيزة ان هي الا مقابر لملوك الاسرة الثالثة ....هذه نظرتنا لاثار قدماء المصريين ...انها تخلد موتاهم
> 
> الناظر الي القاهرة القديمة ...يري المساجد العظيمة تزين افق السماء ...عندها سوف يتيقن الناظر ان هذه المساجد تحفظ للقاهرة القديمة اركانها و تصون افقها ....و لكنه لن ينسي ان هذه المساجد ان هي الا مقابر عظيمة هي الاخري!!!؟؟؟... لا تجعل قولي هذا يصدمك و لكن تابع معي برحابة صدر....
> لانك عندما تطالع تاريخ السلاطين المماليك العظام سوف يلفت نظرك ان السطور الاولي التي يوردها المؤرخ و يسجل منها اول ما قام به السلطان من اعمال ...انه شرع في بناء مسجد و في هذا المسجد يقيم مقبرة له
> 
> ...



جذبني الحديث هنا انجذاب كبير
حيث جلست اتمعن فعلا في التفكير في الخلود الذي يشعر به الكثير من الحكام أو الشخصيات العامة
وجدت أن الخلود بالرغم من أن مفهومه تغير عن مفهوم الفراعنة والمصريين القدماء 
إلا أنه تبقى على مفهوم الأسم وروح الانجاز الذي ارتبط بأسم هذا الشخص
سواء كان إنجازا سلبيا أو إيجابيا
ومع مرور الوقت أصبحت الأسماء مألوفة لدى الكثيرين ولكن عندما تسألهم لا يدركون من هو فلان الذي يعرفون
فقد يعرف كل المصريين السلطان الغوري ولكن أن تسألهم من هو سيردوا وبمنتهى البساطة
"سلطان من السلاطين جه قبله كتير وجه بعده كتير" 
المسألة تعدت حدود معرفة الفرد بالشخصية نفسها ومعرفة مُنجزها التاريخي لمعرفة فقط الأسم
وتعددت الأسماء وارتبطت كلها بمخيلة الإنسان المصري وذاكرته
وبقي في القلب والذاكرة معا بالفعل من أحبه المصريين ومجدوه حيا وميتا 
بالنسبة للعائلة الملكية في مصر وما حدث في تغيير أسم الجامع لجامع الرفاعي اعتقد أن الثورة هي التي كانت لها اليد العليا في أن تُحدث هذا التعتيم الاجباري عليهم حتى تطفأ أي روح للمقاومة
بالرغم من عدم وجود مقاومة فعلية ولكنه حال الثورات وأي عهد جديد يبدأ يحاول أن يطمس عصر سابقيه 

والبقاء في النهاية كما ذكرت للأحب لقلوب المصريين 
متابعة مع حضرتك واسمح لي سيكون لي أكثر من تعقيب في هذه الحلقة
فبالفعل المجلة أعجبتني بشكل لا أستطيع أن أصفه
لك تقديري وتحياتي  :f:   :f:

----------


## قلب مصر

> *[frame="7 80"]القيراط الخامس و العشرون
> 
> 
> اذا اردت ان تعرف المصري في صراحته و شباب تاريخه قبل ان تنقله قرون الظلم من التصريح الي التلميح فاقرا قصة الفلاح الفصيح في الادب الفرعوني لتسمعه يرفع صوته و يجأر بالشكوي من كبار موظفي الدولة 
> 
> و لكن مع مرور الايام علم الظالمون هذا الشعب الحذر و صون اللسان و فرضوا عليه ممارسة السخرية المستترة فما عرفت و الله شعبا في مثل قدرته علي التندر بالحكام و في مهارته التلاعب بالالفاظ و لكن الكيل قد يطفح احيانا فاذا بالشعب المصري يرفع صوته بالهجاء الصريح:
> باشا يا باشا يا وش القملة
> من قال لك تعمل دي العملة
> او "" ايش حايجيلك من تفليسي يا برديس"" او يا رب يا متجلي اهلك العثمانلي
> ...


ما أروع ما قرأت هنا ...
تاريخيا المصريين عانوا في عصور كثيرة من حكامهم والسلطة التي تحكمهم
وكان الشعب هو آخر من يفكر به الحكام
ليس كل الحكام حتى لا أكون بكلامى أطلق كلام عام بلا منطق
ولكن الكثيرين ممن حكمونا على مر التاريخ
في الماضي مساحات الصراحة كانت تنبع من مساحات الأمان
أي أن الشاكي يأمن على نفسه من أنه لن يتم إيذاءه حينما يعبر عن شكواه
وفي العصور التي تلت كما قلت حضرتك تعلم المصريين أن الشكوى لغير الله مذلة
ولكن هذا لا يمنع من أن يضربوا كلمة هنا وكلمة هناك يعبرون بها عن استيائهم الواضح من حكامهم

وها نحن نعيش الآن عصر يطلقون عليه عصر الحريات
ولكن الحريات المكبلة بأغلال السلطة الغير واعية 
فنجد أن الحرية هي عبارة مشابهة تماما ولا تختلف في مفهومها عن يافطة طالما قرأناها في الأفلام أن الشرطة في خدمة الشعب
أصبحت العبارات المتداولة لا تمثل أكثر من كونها يافطة لا تلفت النظر ولا يعيرها أحد الانتباه
الحديث كثير هنا يا أستاذ معتز عن الأربع وعشرين قيراط التي لن ينال الشعب منها شيئا
وأدعو الله أن يكون لكل المصريين الذين يعانون القهر والمرار من سلطتهم الظالمة وحكومتهم الفاسدة الحظ في القيراط الخامس والعشرين 
عند الله رب العالمين الذي لا تضيع عنده الحقوق
وأن نظل نعمل ما يمليه علينا ضميرنا في حب هذا الوطن بالرغم من كل القهر والمرار حتى لا نخسر الأربع والعشرين في الدنيا والخامس والعشرين في السماء
تحياتي ومتابعة مع حضرتك باقي أركان هذه المجلة الأكثر من رائعة
 :f2:

----------


## lamada305

كل التحيه استاذنا الكبير
لو تسمح المجله مش ظاهره عندى ليه
غلاف العدد بس اللى ظاهر
اما الموضوعات فلا يظهر منها سوى العنوان فقط
ارجو الافاده

----------


## قلب مصر

> كل التحيه استاذنا الكبير
> لو تسمح المجله مش ظاهره عندى ليه
> غلاف العدد بس اللى ظاهر
> اما الموضوعات فلا يظهر منها سوى العنوان فقط
> ارجو الافاده


أهلا بك أخى الفاضل  :f: 
اسمحى لي أرد على حضرتك لحين حضور أخى الفاضل ابن طيبة
من الواضح أن حضرتك تستخدم متصفح غير الاكسبلورر لأن مشكلة عدم ظهور المشاركات التى بها إطارات تحدث مع المتصفحات الأخرى مثل فايرفوكس وبعض المتصفحات الأخرى
حضرتك جرب أنك تشوفها من خلال الاكسبلورر
أتمنى أنى أكون قدرت أحل المشكلة لحضرتك

----------


## lamada305

الاخت الكريمه قلب مصر ((أم يوسف))
كل الشكر على الاهتمام والرد
والحمد لله فتحت تمام مع الانترنت اكسبلورر
مع ان الجزء الاول اشتغل معايا تمام على الفاير فوكس
مش عارف العدد الثانى عمل معايا الحركه دى ليه
عموما شرفت بحضرتك
تحياتى

----------


## drmustafa

أخى العزيز ابن طيبة 
حقا لقد استمتعت بقراءة هذا العدد
أعجبتنى كثيرا قكرة القيراط الخامس والعشرين

ثم بحثت عن العدد الأول الذى قاتنى أثناء غيابى 
ولكم كانت موضوعاته أيضاً موضوعات رائعة 

عزيزى
إن الكلمات لاتوفيك حقك من الشكر
مجلتك تنمى فينا قيمة الانتماء التى كادت أن تندثر

بارك الله فيك وأنار لك الطريق دوما

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذي الجليل ابن طيبة 
> لي من الزمن ثلاث ساعات أقرأ بشغف وبنهم افتقدته منذ زمن ، بالفعل جلست أمام مجلة أم الحضارات أقرأ ونسيت ما حولى من العالم ووجدتنى التهم المشاركات واحدة تلو الآخرى واستمتع بكل كلمة أقرأها 
> ما بين هارون الرشيد للحاكم بأمر الله ، ما بين سقوط غرناطة لمفاجآة اكتوبر الإستراتيجية ، ما بين مسجد الرفاعي لبوابة زويلة ، ما كل هذه العظمة التاريخية التي نحياها
> 
> وسأبدأ معك من المشاركة التالية نقاش جميل حول هذه المجلة الرائعة
> لن أشكرك أخى الكريم فكلمات الشكر تضيع هباءا بين طيات هذه المجلة التي ستبقى دائما رمزا حقيقيا ودليلا دامغا لحب هذا الوطن الذي نذوب فيه
> تحياتي وتقديري لحضرتك


*اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
و الله لا اجد من الكلمات ما يوفي حضرتك من الاحترام و التقدير و الشكر
احمد الله و اشكر فضله ان ينال موضوعي هذا مثل هذا الثناء و المديح
و ادعوه راجيا ان يوفقني فيما سيلي من اعداد
و ان يكون ما انقله عن كتب السابقين فيه ملجا و ملاذا لشبابنا حتي يتعرفوا علي ماضيهم و ان يتعلموا منه فالتاريخ عظة و عبرة و قدوة 
بارك الله لنا في مرورك الكريم
في رعاية الله و حفظه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ومع مرور الوقت أصبحت الأسماء مألوفة لدى الكثيرين ولكن عندما تسألهم لا يدركون من هو فلان الذي يعرفون
> فقد يعرف كل المصريين السلطان الغوري ولكن أن تسألهم من هو سيردوا وبمنتهى البساطة
> "سلطان من السلاطين جه قبله كتير وجه بعده كتير"


نعم هذا هو موقف هذا الشعب من حكامه يعرف الاسماء و ينكر الافعال
توقفت كثيرا امام مفردة استثني فيها هذا الشعب حرفته في الخلود و هي حالة جمال عبدالناصر فعلي الرغم من هزيمة 67 و مراكز القوي ... و الافواه المخرسة ...و الاعلام المنكسة ... و الاراضي المدنسة الا ان الذاكرة الشعبية تلاشي منا كل ذلك و بقي شيء واحد بقي جمال عبدالناصر ..السدالعالي ...المصانع ...جزء من حرب الاستنزاف ...و الثورة 
ربما ما كان يدفع هذا الشعب الي نسيان كل تلكم المساويء هو انه كان ثاني رئيس مصري ينتمي لهذا الشعب ...فكان يمثل لهم هذا الحلم الذي طالما حرموا منه من الاف السنين



> بالنسبة للعائلة الملكية في مصر وما حدث في تغيير أسم الجامع لجامع الرفاعي اعتقد أن الثورة هي التي كانت لها اليد العليا في أن تُحدث هذا التعتيم الاجباري عليهم حتى تطفأ أي روح للمقاومة
> بالرغم من عدم وجود مقاومة فعلية ولكنه حال الثورات وأي عهد جديد يبدأ يحاول أن يطمس عصر سابقيه 
> والبقاء في النهاية كما ذكرت للأحب لقلوب المصريين


*مات الملك فاروق في 17 مارس عام 1965. وكان قد أعلن قبل موته مراراً رغبته في أن يدفن بمسجد الرفاعي بجوار أسرته. غير أن الرئيس الراحل عبد الناصر لم يكن يستريح لدفن فاروق في القاهرة بحسب راي الدكتورة لطيفة سالم أستاذة التاريخ بجامعة بنها، لكنه وبفعل ضغوط الملك فيصل ملك السعودية ووساطة إسماعيل شيرين صهر الملك السابق وآخر وزير للحربية في العهد الملكي مع الضباط الأحرار، وافق عبد الناصر على دفن فاروق في مصر لكن ليس في مسجد الرفاعي. وفي اليوم الأخير من شهر مارس وصل جثمان فاروق من ايطاليا ليلاً، ووريَّ الثرى فجرا بحضور عدد قليل من أسرته في إحدى مقابر الأسرة في القاهرة. وبعد وفاة عبد الناصر عام 1970 وافق الرئيس السادات على نقل رفات آخر ملوك مصر إلى مسجد الرفاعي ليرقدَ جسده للمرة الأخيرة هناك بجوار قبري جده وأبيه إسماعيل وفؤاد بحسب وصيته
نعم ربما كان فيما سبق تاكيدا علي ان الثورة كان لها غرضا في التعتيم و تغيير الاسماء و لكن يبقي الشعب هو المنفذ الاول و الاخير لحرفة الخلود

هناك شارع عندنا في محافظة الجيزة اطلقوا عليه من ايام الرئيس الراحل السادات اسم شارع شارل ديجول و علقت اليافطات التي تقول بذلك لكنك اذا اردت ان تذهب الي شارع شارل ديجول هذا المزعوم بواسطة تاكسي او ميكروباس او بسؤال المارة اذا كنت تستقل سيارتك فلن تستطيع لان كل هؤلاء يعرفون هذا الشارع باسم شارع الجيزة لا شارع شارل ديجول برغم كل اليافطات التي يمتليء بها الشارع ...عجبا لهذا الشعب 

اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر سعدت بالحوار معك
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الحديث كثير هنا يا أستاذ معتز عن الأربع وعشرين قيراط التي لن ينال الشعب منها شيئا
> وأدعو الله أن يكون لكل المصريين الذين يعانون القهر والمرار من سلطتهم الظالمة وحكومتهم الفاسدة الحظ في القيراط الخامس والعشرين 
> عند الله رب العالمين الذي لا تضيع عنده الحقوق
> وأن نظل نعمل ما يمليه علينا ضميرنا في حب هذا الوطن بالرغم من كل القهر والمرار حتى لا نخسر الأربع والعشرين في الدنيا والخامس والعشرين في السماء


*و ادعو معك ان ننال القيراط الخامس و العشرين عند رب العالمين
و ادعو الله ان ياتي يوما يخرج علينا احد اصحاب الياقات المنشاة ليقول لنا ان كل خيرات هذا الشعب ملكا له و نحن لا نصرف علي هذا الشعب من جيوبنا -كما يدعون الان- و انما نصرف عليه و نحصل رواتبنا من عرق و جهد و الضرائب و الرسوم التي ناء بها كاهل هذا الشعب

في رعاية الله و حفظه*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> كل التحيه استاذنا الكبير
> لو تسمح المجله مش ظاهره عندى ليه
> غلاف العدد بس اللى ظاهر
> اما الموضوعات فلا يظهر منها سوى العنوان فقط
> ارجو الافاده


*اخي الفاضل lamada305
احمد الله انك استطعت ان تقرا العدد بعد ارشادات اختنا الفاضلة قلب مصر
مرحب بك دائما في قاعة التاريخ
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة drmustafa
					

أخى العزيز ابن طيبة 
حقا لقد استمتعت بقراءة هذا العدد
أعجبتنى كثيرا قكرة القيراط الخامس والعشرين

ثم بحثت عن العدد الأول الذى قاتنى أثناء غيابى 
ولكم كانت موضوعاته أيضاً موضوعات رائعة 

عزيزى
إن الكلمات لاتوفيك حقك من الشكر
مجلتك تنمى فينا قيمة الانتماء التى كادت أن تندثر

بارك الله فيك وأنار لك الطريق دوما


اهلا بك دكتور مصطفي 
و اهلا بعودتك الجميلة مرة اخري
سعيد بكلماتك الطيبة الصادرة من القلب
بارك الله لنا فيك و في مرورك العطر*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

الأخ العزيز ابن طيبة

بجد مش لاقية كلام أقوله

بس بجد عدد رائع جدااا واستمتعت جداا جدااا بقرأته

وأضاف ليا العديد والعديد من المعلومات

عجبنى قوى موضوع القيراط الخامس والعشرون

أد كده ومن قديم الازل والشعب بيعانى من ظلم الحكام وبطشهم 



> احفظ هذه الحسبة فانها لم تجيء من برما و انما نقلتها عن ابن اياس و يمكن الاطمئنان الي انها طبقت علي طول التاريخ المصري من عهد مينا حتي الان فلنقل حتي بيع اراضي الدائرة السنية في اواخر القرن التاسع عشر و قرارات التاميم في القرن العشرين ....بل دعوني اتطاول ...و لاتحمل تبعة تطاولي و اقول بيع اراضي الدولة و الساحل الشمالي و القطاع العام في القرن الحادي و العشرين


لا أحنا عاوزين حقنا بقى 

لكن اللى عند الله خير وأبقى

أسأل الله العظيم ان يكون حظنا فى القيراط الخامس والعشرون

وعجبنى ايضا موضوع قبل ان تحكم تعلم كيف تحكم


> ((عليك ان تتحلي بالفضائل حتب يثبت عرشك علي الارض ...كن عادلا مثل اجدادك من الملوك السابقين .. و لا تجرد احدا من املاكه ... و لا تطرد موظفا من عمله ..و لا تغدر بزميل تلقي العلم معك ...و هديء من روع الباكي ...و حقق فيما يقوله الشاكي .. و لا تظلم يتيما او ارملة .. و لا تكن فظا بل كن رحيم القلب ...و اجعل هدفك حب الناس لك ... فمسئولية الحكم ثقيلة ... و ارفع من شان الجيل الجديد ... فالبلاد ملاْي بالشبان المدربين ...و اجعل من هؤلاء الشبان اتباعك فامنحهم الممتلكات و هبهم الحقول و القطعان ...و لا ترفع من شان ابن العظيم علي ابن الوضيع بل اتخذ لنفسك الرجل بحسب كفاءته ...و اعطي للموظفين حقوقهم و اجعلهم لا يحتاجون لشيء لان الرجل المحتاج ينحاز الي الشخص الذي يحمل في يده رشوة ...و كن محايدا في حكمك بين الناس فالكل متساوون ...و الملك ذو العقل المحايد يفلح حاله و يصبح محترما داخل القصر و خارجه ...و اعلم ان الله يري كل شيء ...و ان فضيلة الرجل المساقيم احب عنده من ثور يقدمه الرجل الظالم قربانا ...و عليك ان تقيم آثارا باقية لانها تجعل اسم صانعها باقيا للزمن))


فعلا لو حكامنا طبقوا هذه المبادىء و النصائح لتغير حالنا كثيرا وأصبحنا أفضل الامم

بصراحة كل مواضيع العدد جميلة جداا وممتعة وشيقة جدااا

ومتابعة مع حضرتك حلقات المفاجأة الاستراتيجية لحرب أكتوبر

وشكرا على المجهود العظيم جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك أمين يارب   :f:

----------


## حسام عمر

*اسمح لي ان اصفقك لك بشده*

*على الاخراج الرائع*

*فليس كل مخرج يخرج موضوع رائع*

*كموضوعنا هذا*

*سلمت يداك*

*وبارك الله فيك*

*وجزاك الله كل الخير*

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اخى العزيز ... معتز

كما حدث مع العدد الاول  للأصدار القيم من " مجلة أم الحضارات "حدث مع العدد الجديد والذى جاء على غرار ما تعودنا عليه منك

ترتيب ممنهج وسرد شيق
لا يستطيع معه القارىء الا ان يستمر حتى أخر سطر



اخى الكريم
استمتع بحق بما يخطه قلمك الواعى 
واستزيد دائما بفيض علمك وغزارة معلوماتك القيمة

ننتظر العدد القادم بحماس غلب حماس اشتياقنا لكل مايخطه قلمك


خالص تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الأخ العزيز ابن طيبة
> 
> بجد مش لاقية كلام أقوله
> 
> بس بجد عدد رائع جدااا واستمتعت جداا جدااا بقرأته
> 
> وأضاف ليا العديد والعديد من المعلومات
> 
> عجبنى قوى موضوع القيراط الخامس والعشرون
> ...


*اختنا الفاضلة احلي كلمة
سعيد بمرورك الكريم
و قراءتك للمجلة
فعلا عايزين حقنا عايزين نحس اننا عايشين في بلدنا 
احمدالله ان اعجبتك مواضيع هذا العدد 
و اسال الله ان اكون عند حسن الظن بي فيما سيلي من اعداد
في رعاية الله*

----------


## lamada305

استاذنا الكريم ابن طيبه
كل الشكر والتقدير على العدد الرائع
من المجله
والذى جاء مضاهيا للعدد الاول واكثر 
والذى جاء ايضا مضحكا مبكيا
كل التحيه استاذنا الكريم
ودمت بكل خير

----------


## سوما

أستاذ\ معتز..
قرأت هذا العدد الى الان ما يقرب أربع مرات.. فالعدد متميز جداااا..ودسم للغاية وبصراحة هناك أمور كثيرة كنت لا أعلم عنها  الكثير.. مثل اسماء ابى الهول.. وهارون الرشيد ومسجد الرفاعى..تسلم ايدك بجد[COLOR="Blue"][/COLOR] :y: 
أعجبتنى جداا كلمة العدد.. بجد عدد أكثر من رائع.. :good: 
سلمت يداك.. ومجهود أكثر من رائع..فى أنتظار الجديد دائماا.. ::no1::

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *اسمح لي ان اصفقك لك بشده*
> 
> *على الاخراج الرائع*
> 
> *فليس كل مخرج يخرج موضوع رائع*
> 
> *كموضوعنا هذا*
> 
> *سلمت يداك*
> ...


*ربنا يخليك يا حسام
الف الف شكر علي مرورك الكريم
سعيد جدا بكلماتك الطيبة
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> اخى العزيز ... معتز
> 
> كما حدث مع العدد الاول  للأصدار القيم من " مجلة أم الحضارات "حدث مع العدد الجديد والذى جاء على غرار ما تعودنا عليه منك
> 
> ترتيب ممنهج وسرد شيق
> لا يستطيع معه القارىء الا ان يستمر حتى أخر سطر
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*اخي الغالي شاعر الرومانسية
لا يسعني امام كلماتك الطيبة الجميلة
الا ان اقول لك شكرا ... الف شكر
لمرورك و قراءتك 
و نلتقي في العدد القادم بمشيئة الله
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذنا الكريم ابن طيبه
> كل الشكر والتقدير على العدد الرائع
> من المجله
> والذى جاء مضاهيا للعدد الاول واكثر 
> والذى جاء ايضا مضحكا مبكيا
> كل التحيه استاذنا الكريم
> ودمت بكل خير


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل lamada305
سعيد بمرورك الثاني
و رايك الجميل في المجلة
و نلتقي في العدد الثالث انشاء الله
في حفظ الله*

----------


## وديعة الغالية

> *العدد الثاني
> يونيو 2008*


جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم وأحسن اليك

----------


## ابن طيبة

> أستاذ\ معتز..
> قرأت هذا العدد الى الان ما يقرب أربع مرات.. فالعدد متميز جداااا..ودسم للغاية وبصراحة هناك أمور كثيرة كنت لا أعلم عنها  الكثير.. مثل اسماء ابى الهول.. وهارون الرشيد ومسجد الرفاعى..تسلم ايدك بجد[COLOR="Blue"][/COLOR]
> أعجبتنى جداا كلمة العدد.. بجد عدد أكثر من رائع..
> سلمت يداك.. ومجهود أكثر من رائع..فى أنتظار الجديد دائماا..


*اهلا سوما
الزبونة الدائمة لمجلة ام الحضارات
سعيد بمروك حقيقة 
و سعيد انك قرات الموضوع لاربع مرات 
بارك الله لنا فيك و في مرورك الكريم
في رعاية الله و حفظه*

----------


## سابرينا

*استاذى الجليل / ابن طيبة  (كاتب التاريخ ) 
الف الف مبروك على المجلة رغم انها تهنئة بعد العدد الثانى عذرا على التاخير 
فهى فعلا اول مجلة تاريخية واول مجلة يسرد فيها التاريخ دون ملل من قراته 
اول عهد لى بالمنتدى عشقت قراة التاريخ من كتابتك ولم اقرأ فى من احد غيرك 
فانا استمتع وانا اقرا كتاباتك التاريخية كانى اقرا قصة رومانسية 
وفعلا كنت اريد ان اعرف سبب سقوط مملكة عظية ( الاندلس) كانت ام الحضارات وقد عرفته اليوم 
وان شاء الله لى مرور اخر لقراة باقى العدد والعدد السابق مع شرط حجز نسختى فى العدد القادم 
ممكن اعرف اين اجد العدد الاول*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي الكريم وأحسن اليك


*و جزاك خيرا اختي الفاضلة
في رعاية الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *استاذى الجليل / ابن طيبة  (كاتب التاريخ ) 
> الف الف مبروك على المجلة رغم انها تهنئة بعد العدد الثانى عذرا على التاخير 
> فهى فعلا اول مجلة تاريخية واول مجلة يسرد فيها التاريخ دون ملل من قراته 
> اول عهد لى بالمنتدى عشقت قراة التاريخ من كتابتك ولم اقرأ فى من احد غيرك 
> فانا استمتع وانا اقرا كتاباتك التاريخية كانى اقرا قصة رومانسية 
> وفعلا كنت اريد ان اعرف سبب سقوط مملكة عظية ( الاندلس) كانت ام الحضارات وقد عرفته اليوم 
> وان شاء الله لى مرور اخر لقراة باقى العدد والعدد السابق مع شرط حجز نسختى فى العدد القادم 
> ممكن اعرف اين اجد العدد الاول*


*الاخت الفاضلة سابرينا
ربنا يبارك لنا فيك
سعيد جدا بمرورك الكريم
و رايك المشجع في المجلة
و كلماتك الطيبة 
العدد الثالث محجوز لك منه نسخة انشاء الله
اما عن العدد الاول فهو موجود في الصفحة الاولي في قاعة التاريخ
الف الف الف شكر علي مرورك مرة اخري
و علي كلماتك الطيبة
في حفظ الله*

----------


## noogy

أ/ معتز
مجهود رائع ومجلة جميلة جدا وشيقة جدا :BRAWA: 
لكن لا يمكننا قرائتها مرة واحدة فهى تحتاج للقراءة اكثر من مرة لما بها من معلومات كثيرة ولكنها شيقة جدا
اعجبتنى كثيرا الموضوع عن ابو الهول والحاكم والنصائح التى اذا اتخذها حكامنا لكنا فى حال احسن مما نحن فيه
شكرا لك مرة اخرى ومنتظرين العدد القادم :f:

----------


## جلال النور

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## زيزو م

ممكن عدد شهر يونيو من مجلة حجاب

----------

